
Ajit Pai from the FCC roasts himself and net neutrality at event - asimpletune
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/12/08/trump-jokes-verizon-shilling-and-the-end-of-the-internet-ajit-pai-roasts-himself-at-event/?utm_term=.8f718da10ec1
======
slumberlust
Is this a fallacy? I recently heard a similar Anti-Net Neutrality argument on
the radio that equated to 'the sky isn't falling so this is ok.'

Yes, the internet is still usable after this, but that doesn't make what
you're doing right.

------
peter-m80
So net neutrality ends with everyone laughing at the ISP puppet.

------
seorphates
Our jester, filling the air with truth.

Our FCC commissioner, spinning yarns of fantasy.

